# Bucephalandra - Just ordered 3



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I have been doing a lot of research on Bucephalandra. Anyone have them in their planted tanks?

They seem to be like Anubias, very slow growers. I think they will be perfect in a small planted tank.

I just ordered my first 3 plants. They are shipping on Sat., so should get them early next week. Looking forward to adding them to the piece of driftwood I have in my tank.

I was just wondering your thoughts on these.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Never had them but I have always admired them. Let me know how they work out for you.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

They are definitely on my "to try" list. I like the ruffly ones and the purple-y ones. They're costly though.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I agree, but I got a good deal on 3 small pieces. The ones I am getting are called Dark Godzilla. I will see how they go, there are quite a few that I like.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

They are in the same family as anubias but have a very large variety in leave color,size, and shape. Many have this nice 'sparkle' look to their leaves. The thing is, I've read many sellers just [censor] make up names and jack up prices so don't fall for some fancy naming and pay $20 for something that should be $5-6.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Being in the same family as Anubias, would that mean lighting requirements would be similar? Are they just as hardy as Anubias?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Being in the same family as Anubias, would that mean lighting requirements would be similar? Are they just as hardy as Anubias?


I believe so, but I've not kept any to confirm. They tolerate a wide variety of lighting from what I've seen on a plantedtank forum.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I believe so, but I've not kept any to confirm. They tolerate a wide variety of lighting from what I've seen on a plantedtank forum.


That is where mine are coming from. A member on The plantedtank forum.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, once you receive your plants, please let me know how they work out for you, Bobioden.


----------



## blue5 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have the mini/tiny leaved ones. They are extremely slow growers. They looked like they died after adding them to my tank and withered to dead-looking brown branches. I almost threw them away but saw some green and left them alone. It only has a couple of leaves on them.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> Well, once you receive your plants, please let me know how they work out for you, Bobioden.


I sure will. Am a bit concerned as all my Anubias got a rhizome disease and rotted. I already had the order in. Hope they do OK.


----------

